# A stud dog from Germany, what to look for



## oley (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I need help reading the documents of a registered German poodle. The specific questions are:

1) In the dog's pedigree both parents have PRA: Frei and PL: Frei. What exactly does each of these mean? Is this a result of a genetic test (PRA-prcd) or ophthalmologic examination? Is "PL: Frei" equal to 0/0?

2) The owner has sent a scan of a document titled "Zuchttauglichkeitsprüfung". I translated it as "breed suitability test", but do not see if the paper includes any health related information. Is there a different document that lists the dog's test results? What do I (in this case my friend, not me) need to ask them for?

3) Which tests are mandatory in Germany? The dog is a "klein" poodle.

Any hints or advice would be greatly appreciated!

PS: Similar information re. the Czech rules would be extremely useful as well!


----------

